# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Chính thức: VFF ký hợp đồng với Khu liên hợp TTQG Mỹ Đình

## Hatobaby

Cách đây ít giờ, tại trụ sở VFF, Phó chủ tịch Nguyễn Lân Trung hồ hởi thông báo hợp đồng thuê sân Mỹ Đình tổ chức trận giao hữu giữa ĐT Việt Nam và CLB Arsenal ngày 17/7 đã chính thức được ký kết.



Minh Phương sẽ quay lại khoác áo ĐT Việt Nam để thi đấu giao hữu với CLB Arsenal. Ảnh: V.S.I



Chậm một ngày so với kế hoạch ban đầu sau khi đã thống nhất được mức giá thuê là 800 triệu đồng, cuối cùng hợp đồng giữa BTC trận đấu và Khu liên hợp TTQG Mỹ Đình đã được ký kết. Để hoàn thành được nhiệm vụ khó khăn này, ông Trung cho biết, cả hai phía đều có những nhượng bộ.

"Hai bên đã nhân nhượng và chia sẻ lẫn nhau và phải ký hợp đồng thôi vì bây giờ đã quá muộn rồi. Với những trận cầu nóng như thế này thì có những vấn đề phát sinh trong quá trình đàm phán hợp đồng thuê sân cũng là bình thường thôi. Bây giờ hợp đồng đã được ký, nhiệm vụ tiếp theo của chúng tôi là triển khai các công việc trong hợp đồng như thế nào, thực hiện tốt các điều khoản đã thỏa thuận", Phó chủ tịch VFF Nguyễn Lân Trung phân tích.

Được biết, vướng mắc cuối cùng giữa Khu liên hợp TTQG Mỹ Đình và VFF đã phải chấp nhận nhân nhượng liên quan đến vấn đề phòng ốc. Cụ thể, tại khán đài B có 20 phòng, Khu liên hợp TTQG, BTC trận đấu mỗi bên 10 phòng.

Tuy nhiên, phía bên khán đài A có 22 phòng, trừ đi 5 phòng nghiệp vụ dành cho an ninh, y tế, một vài phòng chức năng khác còn lại 17 phòng. Ban đầu, VFF muốn có 10 phòng, số còn lại của Khu liên hợp TTQG là 7 phòng. Tuy nhiên, Khu liên hợp TTQG nhất quyết muốn chia đôi số 17 phòng, giải pháp cuối cùng được đưa ra là bên nào nhận 9 phòng phải lấy phòng nhỏ còn bên nào sở hữu 8 phòng sẽ được nhận phòng to hơn.

Ngược lại, về vấn đề giấy mời, Khu liên hợp TTQG Mỹ Đình cũng sẽ chỉ được nhận 50 như các trận đấu trước đây của ĐT Việt Nam chứ không được 300 giấy mời như yêu cầu ban đầu.

Tuy nhiên, bù lại, BTC trận đấu chấp nhận cho Khu liên hợp TTQG Mỹ Đình là 1 trong số 4 đại lý phát hành vé trận giao hữu giữa ĐT Việt Nam và CLB Arsenal.

Ước tính, sẽ có hơn 10.000 vé được bán công khai đến tay người hâm mộ qua kênh phát hành trực tiếp, trong số này có 1000 vé dành riêng cho đối tượng thương binh, người có công với cách mạng. 9000 vé còn lại được chia đều cho 4 đại lý.

BTC trận đấu với nhân sự từ Khu liên hợp TTQG Mỹ Đình, VFF, Tập đoàn HA.GL và Ngân hàng Eximbank sẽ có cơ chế kiểm soát chặt chẽ việc phát hành vé của 4 đại lý này, tránh tình trạng tuồn vé ra chợ đen.

Liên quan đến vấn đề nhân sự cho ĐT Việt Nam tham dự trận đấu này, HLV Hoàng Văn Phúc và Phòng các ĐTQG đang trong quá trình hoàn thiện danh sách tập trung, khoảng 25 cầu thủ. Danh sách này có thể sẽ được công bố đầu tuần tới sau khi vòng 13 V-League 2013 kết thúc.

Bên cạnh những cầu thủ trụ cột của đội U23 Việt Nam chuẩn bị cho SEA Games 27, ĐT Việt Nam sẽ tập hợp những cựu binh của ĐTQG Việt Nam, những người hiện vẫn đang có phong độ tốt tại V-League.

Hồng Sơn, Tấn Tài, Quang Thanh, Minh Phương, Công Vinh... chắc chắn sẽ là những gương mặt sáng giá có tên trong danh sách ĐT Việt Nam thi đấu giao hữu với CLB Arsenal tối 17/7 tới đây.

----------

